# Whats the best way to get my women crazy for me?



## marriedguy (Nov 7, 2009)

I've tried alot of things...but they all seem like short term fixes...I've tried the fancy dinner thing...having the house extra clean when she comes home...spend quality time with her turning the TV off...giving little gifts...

I just finished reading "5 languages of Love" and it's a great book...recommend it to anyone married..especially to those that have been married for a few years....my wife's language definitely is "Quality time" so I've been trying to do that more and it seems to work somewhat..but I dont wanna crowd her...even though she feels closer to me, it does not get her to chase me....how can I get my wife to chase me(she never has..not even when we were dating..I always called her...drove to her place...emailed her.. and so on) I've always been doing everything I can to get the relationship closer and crazier..while she's very laid back..almost as if she doesn't care...but when i asked her to marry me..she cried out of happyness...
but...I have always longed for a woman that wants me as much as I want her...
what's the best way to be? Do I give her more space then she needs? Just go about doing my own thing? Should I stop trying so hard? Should I shut up more about my work(cut my work talk already by at least 50%), shut up more about sports, just only communicate to her about whatever she wants to talk about? It just seems she gets bored of me pretty quickly when I talk about my day..about my interest...my ideas....should I just live as if I'm single..except show her love and respect by actions(not touching her..but doing things for her..not so much by words) I'm always trying to fix things with words...I've learned that way I just dig myself a deeper hole..

I know it isn't about receiving but about giving..that's the best way to be but I cant help but want her to feel crazy the way I do...


----------



## marcy* (Feb 27, 2010)

She loves you, but she can't be you. She is the just the way she is. You can't change her. Just accept her. There are not two people that show their love in the same way. Maybe you are asking to much from her. Why you need her to feel crazy about you? I don't want my husband to feel that crazy about me. That scares me, or make me feel like something is wrong with me and I don't deserve him. I want him just to love me. Just be yourself. Do not try to hard when she is happy with less.


----------

